# New Van



## Titan Plumbing

Some of you know I bought a new van after an accident. I decided to update my logo and lettering as well. I'm almost done with the organization. Thanks to several folks here for ideas on organization.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

Well done !
That go50 fits in there pretty good .


----------



## Titan Plumbing

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Well done !
> That go50 fits in there pretty good .


Yes, yes it does...Thanks, too!


----------



## SewerRatz

That truck kooks awesome. Great job!


----------



## DesertOkie

Looks great! Nice tool purse too.


----------



## Gettinit

Nice. All you need now is some foam insulation for better ac covered with plywood for extra wall space.


----------



## rocksteady

Lookin' good! :thumbsup:







Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum

That's a sharp looking van, and man that is organized nicely

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood

How do fuel costs compare to the old rig now that you've been on the road with it a bit?


----------



## victoryplbaz

Titan Plumbing said:


> Some of you know I bought a new van after an accident. I decided to update my logo and lettering as well. I'm almost done with the organization. Thanks to several folks here for ideas on organization.


Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Epox

Very nice Titan. It all looks great and organized.
Where are you getting your bins? Doesn't look like American Van stuff.


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Good looking rig, Mike :thumbsup: 

What kind of engine/fuel economy?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB

Nice truck... I like how much room is on the inside, it's like a mini box truck...
Do you keep a clean truck or will it look like its been rolled over a few times???


----------



## PlumberJ

Nice and neat:thumbup:


----------



## Will

Not bad for the first day, lets see how it looks on a friday after pitting in 50 hours.....


----------



## johnlewismcleod

Will said:


> Not bad for the first day, lets see how it looks on a friday after pitting in 50 hours.....


or Sunday morning after putting in a 70 hour week :laughing:


----------



## Redwood

Will said:


> Not bad for the first day, lets see how it looks on a friday after pitting in 50 hours.....





johnlewismcleod said:


> or Sunday morning after putting in a 70 hour week :laughing:


If I know Mike, You'll never see it looking anything less than that...

I'm not saying he's a bit OCD.... But... :laughing:

Cripes the last truck had a ding the size of a quarter on the bumper and he traded it in...:laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Redwood said:


> How do fuel costs compare to the old rig now that you've been on the road with it a bit?


It's up to 14mpg...my truck was getting around the same.



Epox said:


> Very nice Titan. It all looks great and organized.
> Where are you getting your bins? Doesn't look like American Van stuff.


Adrian Steel, the bin package was part of the deal, as were the graphics.



johnlewismcleod said:


> Good looking rig, Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of engine/fuel economy?


It has the 5.6 V8.



UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Nice truck... I like how much room is on the inside, it's like a mini box truck...
> Do you keep a clean truck or will it look like its been rolled over a few times???


Actually these pics were taken on Friday afternoon. I abhor a messy truck/van...it gets cleaned every afternoon.

Yeah, I was never gonna have a van because I couldn't stand up, this I can and it keeps most everything I need.

Thanks for the compliments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Epox

Did you special order your rig? Do you have an web addy we can check out, I'm in the looking stage.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Epox said:


> Did you special order your rig? Do you have an web addy we can check out, I'm in the looking stage.


No, actually it was on the lot. It is a 1 ton and has all the bells and whistles, Nav, back-up camera, sonar, bluetooth, windows and locks of course. It also has a power inverter that will produce 115 watts without the engine running and 400 watts at idle. The cab has overhead storage, good door pockets and it has two drawers under each seat for storage. You have a 110 outlet in the console and a 12v charging port, and another 110 outlet at the back. The Nav is touchscreen, but the stereo does not stream music in this years model.

Check it out here, you can build what you want as well as design the graphics too...Kinda crude but it will give you the idea...http://www.nissancommercialvehicles.com/


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

go to a fa shop and get lay out them shovels on 2 stainless steel sheets, have them weld up brackets for all that stuff. I did, the guy measured, cut the sheets to fit, then layed out the best combo for my meter key, receiver hitch, push broom, all my shovels, welded it all then riveted it to the door. I have a harbor body, but I am sure something will work for you. I used to do the bungie cord thing, it sucks! 

I am more interested is sweeping up and digging holes now that all I need to do is open the rear doors and select my shovels and brooms 

Looks great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## plbgbiz

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> go to a fa shop and get lay out them shovels on 2 stainless steel sheets, have them weld up brackets for all that stuff. I did, the guy measured, cut the sheets to fit, then layed out the best combo for my meter key, receiver hitch, push broom, all my shovels, welded it all then riveted it to the door. I have a harbor body, but I am sure something will work for you. I used to do the bungie cord thing, it sucks!.....


Show some pics or it didn't happen. :laughing:

We wants our PICS!!


----------



## Titan Plumbing

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> go to a fa shop and get lay out them shovels on 2 stainless steel sheets, have them weld up brackets for all that stuff. I did, the guy measured, cut the sheets to fit, then layed out the best combo for my meter key, receiver hitch, push broom, all my shovels, welded it all then riveted it to the door. I have a harbor body, but I am sure something will work for you. I used to do the bungie cord thing, it sucks!
> 
> I am more interested is sweeping up and digging holes now that all I need to do is open the rear doors and select my shovels and brooms
> 
> Looks great, thanks for sharing!


Like Biz, I would like to see it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbbum0203

This is my setup on the doors. Its a hackney body and came like this.


----------



## DesertOkie

There I fixed it for ya, it was making me dizzy looking at it. Love the shelving.


----------



## Don The Plumber

DesertOkie said:


> There I fixed it for ya, it was making me dizzy looking at it. Love the shelving.
> View attachment 20656


 Can you show me how to do that, on my roll up door? :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins

I see a lot of braided, flexible and corrugated supplies in that van -- That's going to piss some of the purists off, Mike.:jester:


----------



## SlickRick

Good idea on the insulation, I am going to do that. It won't hurt to hit a head on.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Widdershins said:


> I see a lot of braided, flexible and corrugated supplies in that van -- That's going to piss some of the purists off, Mike.:jester:


I have a knack for that...

However as they say, When in Rome...If I didn't I couldn't compete.


----------



## suzie

Sweet!


----------



## Widdershins

Titan Plumbing said:


> I have a knack for that...
> 
> However as they say, When in Rome...If I didn't I couldn't compete.


They get me in and out and have the appropriate approval stamps on them.

That's good enough for me.


----------



## Will

Widdershins said:


> I see a lot of braided, flexible and corrugated supplies in that van -- That's going to piss some of the purists off, Mike.:jester:


Purists or bull$h!tter$?


----------



## Widdershins

Will said:


> Purists or bull$h!tter$?


I was thinking Obsessive Compulsives.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

Mine is just like the hackney body. I will take pics still though. its great to have ! Just reinforce your door shocks with chain so they do not over extend! a bit of protection. and you will get in the habit of not letting the door fly wide open


----------



## Tommy plumber

New truck looks terrific........:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruudplumber

nice rig....


----------



## Plumbbum0203

My rear hackney doors have come off before. Wind grabbed it and ripped it right off.


----------



## DesertOkie

Roll ups rule!


----------



## Plumbbum0203

i like the switch on the drain machine.:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick

I think I picked out the logo.


----------



## DesertOkie

Titan is that Nissan plant union?


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

plbgbiz said:


> Show some pics or it didn't happen. :laughing:
> 
> We wants our PICS!!


 
Here and I have some more


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin




----------



## Widdershins

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> View attachment 20880
> 
> 
> View attachment 20881
> 
> 
> View attachment 20882
> 
> View attachment 20883


That's a sweet ride.

I'm glad I'm not paying your fuel bills.


----------



## DesertOkie

Nice truck Bizzy, I hate that sewer machine.


----------



## Widdershins

DesertOkie said:


> Nice truck Bizzy, I hate that sewer machine.


The one with the built in Milwaukee radio?

Why you gotta hate?


----------



## DesertOkie

No, the one across from the seesnake. I believe it is a Roto Rooter brand. The one my shop has was a death trap until we did some cutting and welding and changed the drum to that for a Gorlitz.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

DesertOkie said:


> Nice truck Bizzy, I hate that sewer machine.


I love that duracable. Had it about 13 years now, no issues. had ot replace the plug finally about 3 weeks ago. best machine I ever owned. I also carry a k60 with 150' of 7/8. never know! LOL


----------



## DesertOkie

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I love that duracable. Had it about 13 years now, no issues. had ot replace the plug finally about 3 weeks ago. best machine I ever owned. I also carry a k60 with 150' of 7/8. never know! LOL



It might be a newer version. The cable would launch out of the basket with just a little torque.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

DesertOkie said:


> It might be a newer version. The cable would launch out of the basket with just a little torque.


sure you were running it in the right direction? I have run the drum in the wrong direction and if I bind up and I'm not paying attention it will launch out. but I had that happen on a gorlitz also and it broke my hand. Right direction and bind up it puts the force into the drum rather then away from it.


----------



## DesertOkie

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> sure you were running it in the right direction? I have run the drum in the wrong direction and if I bind up and I'm not paying attention it will launch out. but I had that happen on a gorlitz also and it broke my hand. Right direction and bind up it puts the force into the drum rather then away from it.



Yes:laughing: it was in forward. I have a Gorlitz on my truck the Boss who uses it says it's better after changing the basket. I am a heavy torque guy so it was dangerous for me. :laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

DesertOkie said:


> Yes:laughing: it was in forward. I have a Gorlitz on my truck the Boss who uses it says it's better after changing the basket. I am a heavy torque guy so it was dangerous for me. :laughing:



lol, stay away from a 1065 then! lol. :laughing:


----------



## stecar

How is the Nissan over a box truck?
Going this weekend to look at the nissan hightop.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

stecar said:


> How is the Nissan over a box truck?
> Going this weekend to look at the nissan hightop.


I worked out of a bread truck before...The Nissan is no match for space...However for the line of work I do, it's really fitting the bill.


----------



## TallCoolOne

Nice Set up...


----------

